# Logic Pro: Separating ensemble patch writing into individual parts



## ka00 (Sep 12, 2018)

EDIT: I renamed the thread title to better reflect the end goal I was going for.

I like to sketch ideas with a strings ensemble patch, and then split out the resulting mess of notes into individual melodic lines for the different instruments of the string section.

In Logic, is there a way to colour code the notes so that when I try to arrange all the all the individual parts (violins 1, violins 2, violas, etc), I can just duplicate the ensemble and delete what doesn't belong by colour?

I only see Region Colors, Velocity Colors and Midi Channel Colors as options.

Or maybe there's an altogether different and more efficient way to split out the different parts?

So far, I've just been duplicating the ensemble region onto different tracks and looking by eye to see which notes to delete and it's a bit tedious.

Thanks!


----------



## Vik (Sep 12, 2018)

I don't think I fully understand the question, but if you use MIDI Channels to assign notes to each of your instruments (V1 = Ch1 etc), you can achieve what you want?

You can also use the Voice Separation tool to divide your material into different MIDI Channels:


----------



## batonruse (Sep 13, 2018)

ka00 said:


> I like to sketch ideas with a strings ensemble patch, and then split out the resulting mess of notes into individual melodic lines for the different instruments of the string section.
> 
> In Logic, is there a way to colour code the notes so that when I try to arrange all the all the individual parts (violins 1, violins 2, violas, etc), I can just duplicate the ensemble and delete what doesn't belong by colour?
> 
> ...


Great question and like you I have to duplicate the ensemble patch a number of times. I assign a different colour to each duplicated track, which helps enormously, and then start erasing the unwanted notes in each track ...still a painstaking process which I find a lot easier to do in Cubase. I must look at Vik's suggestion but any other thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## ka00 (Sep 13, 2018)

Thanks, guys! Okay I see how to do it now. @Vik using your post, I started googling and found an article on https://www.soundonsound.com/techniques/arranging-strings-part-1 (arranging for strings) that suggests the following:

1. Highlight/select the notes you want to define as violins 1 for example, then in the Event Editor, assign them to channel 1.

2. Highlight/select the notes you want for violins 2 and assign them to channel 2.

3. Repeat this for violas (using channel 3), celli (channel 4) and basses (channel 5). If there are more parts than that, use divisi sections if you have them, and assign your channels accordingly.

3. Close the piano-roll editor. Select the MIDI region containing the arrangement. Right click, and choose MIDI > Separate by MIDI Channel. This extracts the individual MIDI channels and places them on separate sequencer tracks, which you can use to play the individual parts.


----------



## batonruse (Sep 13, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Thanks, guys! Okay I see how to do it now. @Vik using your post, I started googling and found an article on https://www.soundonsound.com/techniques/arranging-strings-part-1 (arranging for strings) that suggests the following:
> 
> 1. Highlight/select the notes you want to define as violins 1 for example, then in the Event Editor, assign them to channel 1.
> 
> ...


Thanks to both you and Vic, I'll be sure to read the article and test this out.


----------



## Vik (Sep 13, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Thanks, guys! Okay I see how to do it now. @Vik using your post, I started googling and found an article on https://www.soundonsound.com/techniques/arranging-strings-part-1 (arranging for strings) that suggests the following:
> 
> 1. Highlight/select the notes you want to define as violins 1 for example, then in the Event Editor, assign them to channel 1.
> 
> ...



Hi, ka00, I'm aware of this method, but the method that was showed in the clip I posted is usually faster IMO - if you use the score editor, that is. 

One can also use these key commands (see attached pic) - you don't need to use the event editor to assign events to new MIDI Channels. 






Another tip is to open several Kontakt instances on the same Channel Strip, and give each of the 5 instruments a separate channel (1-5). Then you can keep all the events in the same region until you are 100% sure that you have gotten the voice separation right, which makes editing a little easier. And if you do this, the key command called Explode Polyphony can also be very useful: https://support.apple.com/kb/PH24596?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US


----------



## ka00 (Sep 13, 2018)

Awesome tips, thank you @Vik !

I don’t have the musical training chops to use the score editor primarily at this point. One day!


----------



## Vik (Sep 13, 2018)

I see, ka00, and good luck! (The MIDI channel key commands work in the piano roll as well, btw.)


----------



## ka00 (Sep 13, 2018)

Vik said:


> I see, ka00, and good luck! (The MIDI channel key commands work in the piano roll as well, btw.)



Yes, definitely going to use those key commands and see how I make out with this improved workflow. Thanks again!

And about the score editor, I guess I should just dive in to get more experience with composing that way.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 14, 2018)

For quantized block chords there are two helpful functions (for selected notes):
1) In the score editor/functions/note events: Set Midi Channel to Voice Number
2) In the arrange window edit/Separate Midi Events/By Event Channel

First function sets all top voicing to channel 1, second voice to 2 etc...
Second function creates new lanes with a monophonic voice in a separate region.


----------



## ka00 (Sep 14, 2018)

This is incredible, @Saxer . I had no idea. I will experiment with this. Thank you!


----------



## Matt Riley (Sep 14, 2018)

batonruse said:


> Great question and like you I have to duplicate the ensemble patch a number of times. I assign a different colour to each duplicated track, which helps enormously, and then start erasing the unwanted notes in each track ...still a painstaking process which I find a lot easier to do in Cubase. I must look at Vik's suggestion but any other thoughts would be appreciated.


I have explored all the above methods over the years and keep returning to this one.


----------

